# Quienes abandonen un animal serán denunciados por la dirección del camping.



## Mambonumber2

Hola, 
necesito redactar un cartel para prevenir el abandono de animales:
Quienes abandonen un animal serán denunciados por la dirección del camping. Cualquiera que observe un caso de abandono, deberá comunicarlo inmediatamente en la recepción. Mi intento de traducción es:

Wer aufgeben en Tier wird gekündigt von dem Camping Management. Wenn jemand sieht eine Vernachlässigung, müssen unverzüglich der Rezeption sagen.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tonerl

_*Quienes abandonen un animal serán denunciados por la dirección del camping. *_
_*Cualquiera que observe un caso de abandono, deberá comunicarlo inmediatamente en la recepción. *_
_*Denjenigen, die ein Tier aussetzen/vernachlässigen/im Stich lassen, wird durch die Campingplatzverwaltung gekündigt (werden- literalmente)*_
_*Wer einen solchen Fall von Vernachlässigung/Aussetzung beobachtet, sollte dies unverzüglich an der Rezeption melden.*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## Mambonumber2

Muchas gracias, Toner


----------



## anipo

Mambonumber2 said:


> Quienes abandonen un animal serán denunciados por la dirección del camping.



¿A qué se refiere *denunciar*?
Si se trata de rescindir el contrato con los que abandonan un animal por parte de la dirección del camping, la sugerencia de Tonerl es perfecta.

Pero si se trata de una denuncia a la policía habría que usar melden o anzeigen :

_*Diejenigen, die ein Tier aussetzen/vernachlässigen/im Stich lassen, werden durch die Campingplatzverwaltung angezeigt/ angemeldet.

*_
Saludos.


----------



## Mambonumber2

Pues sí, se trata de denunciar a la policía, ¡muchas gracias por la aclaración!


----------



## kunvla

Quienes abandonen un animal serán denunciados por la dirección del camping._
Diejenigen, die ein Tier aussetzen, werden durch die Campingplatzverwaltung angezeigt*.*_

Saludos,


----------

